# Cocci, coccidia, diarrhea and deaths



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

I have many questions. 

I have had problems with liquid stool (reddish brown in color) with my pullets. Last month two died suddenly. I used a bag of medicated feed as was instructed by Tractor Supply and by the local hatchery. 

I now have another sick pullet. She's had diarrhea and is now laying with her wings and tail spread and has labored breathing. I administered some subcutaneous fluids and have her in a warm, moist enclosure. I checked for an egg. 

I have been searching the posts here and am confused. I see cocci and coccidia frequently used interchangeably. As a vet tech, it is my understanding that cocci is a bacteria and coccidia is a protazoal parasite. Both can cause diarrhea. 

I've seen a split between the posts of wether or not to use medicated feed. 

So... If my chickens are dying and possibly from diarrhea, what do I do? And if I use a medicated chick feed, do I have to stop eating the eggs from the other birds? For how long? Any ideas?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You're a vet tech? Can you ask the vet? Seems like the most likely source of help with all that. 

I've never had anything like that in my flocks, so not sure what to tell you...I don't think there will be a quick fix.

I work from the other end and use preventative measures instead of curative, so I can only tell you how to prevent such things....sorry, wish I could help you on this. I'm sure it must be frustrating.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I might be of help for the coccidia... If it is coccidia there will be blood in the stools, it'll still be red, as opposed to tarry black stools which are also blood but acquired elsewhere in the digestive tract. Anyway it depends if you want to medicate them. Where did you get these pullets? Where they vaccinated for coccidia? If they were vaccinated for coccidia you do NOT want to give them medicated food. This will make the vaccinations null and void and they will likely all come down with it. (Sometimes vaccines do not work 100% and you'll get one or two come down with something even though they are vaccinated.) If they are not vaccinated then the medicated feed is probably how you want to do it. The meds in that stuff will kill coccidia. If you prefer there's also stuff you can put in their water you can buy at the feed store. I know nothing of cocci but the confusion might be in the fact some people might try to abbreviate coccidia. And if you don't know if they are vaccinated ask whoever you got them from. 

I'd definitely pick your vet's brains if you can. He should be able to tell you 100% if your bird has coccidia if you bring him a stool sample (pick a nice red one!) to look at under the microscope. 

PS - Buy some electrolytes to put in their water. It will help anyone who is dehydrated or sick and won't hurt the healthy ones. I find this is very important for cases involving diarrhea (as they're pooping out most of the stuff they need to function!) Fortunately you can buy powdered electrolytes at the feed store for cheap to mix in their water. 

Good luck!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I might be of help for the coccidia... If it is coccidia there will be blood in the stools, it'll still be red, as opposed to tarry black stools which are also blood but acquired elsewhere in the digestive tract. Anyway it depends if you want to medicate them. Where did you get these pullets? Where they vaccinated for coccidia? If they were vaccinated for coccidia you do NOT want to give them medicated food. This will make the vaccinations null and void and they will likely all come down with it. (Sometimes vaccines do not work 100% and you'll get one or two come down with something even though they are vaccinated.) If they are not vaccinated then the medicated feed is probably how you want to do it. The meds in that stuff will kill coccidia. If you prefer there's also stuff you can put in their water you can buy at the feed store. I know nothing of cocci but the confusion might be in the fact some people might try to abbreviate coccidia. And if you don't know if they are vaccinated ask whoever you got them from.
> 
> I'd definitely pick your vet's brains if you can. He should be able to tell you 100% if your bird has coccidia if you bring him a stool sample (pick a nice red one!) to look at under the microscope.
> 
> ...


I know there are some on here that don't like to medicate but at times if you want to save your hard earned birds you need a little extra to do it I would go to your feed store and get tetracycline and add it to there water as well add apple cider vinegar with mothers then I would get some yogurt and give them that just to help with digestion cause antibiotics are hard on there stomach. I also give them whole weat bread wet down with oil of oregano added to it it is a natural anti viral anti bacterial oil that I have found to do wonders. I have kydney disease and when I have an infection I take that and let me tell yah it works. You have to get that from the health food store. It's a lot to take in but it's worth it to me if you have a lot of money invested in your birds.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Update:

After the first night, she appeared to become very neurologic. Legs straight out in front of her by her head, wings splayed, tail erect. She can't seem to move. I think we are going to end her suffering and take her to the state lab for necropsy. I hate to do that, but I need to know what it is and even if she recovered, I'd be worried about her being contagious. 

Thoughts?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Did she slowly get paralyzed starting with her legs, moving to her wings, and ending with her head and neck? That'd be Marek's... Best as I can tell that's pretty impossible to get out of a flock (and the property they've touched) but they do make a vaccine for it for your next batch. :| (Others try to breed for more genetic robustness so they survive naturally. It's a difficult process and you will lose individuals in the process so it's not an endeavor for everyone.)

Marek's is separate from diarrhea issues. Looks like you just got unlucky. Sorry.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

doodlehike said:


> Update:
> 
> After the first night, she appeared to become very neurologic. Legs straight out in front of her by her head, wings splayed, tail erect. She can't seem to move. I think we are going to end her suffering and take her to the state lab for necropsy. I hate to do that, but I need to know what it is and even if she recovered, I'd be worried about her being contagious.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds like Marek's, though I have no experience with it, I've seen the pics...

http://birdhealth.com.au/flockbirds/poultry/diseases/mareks_disease.html


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. That article was the most informational as yet. 

Today she began to have the asymmetric paralysis today - a major symptom of Marek's. I'm taking her to the state lab tomorrow to be sure. 

As contagious as this sounds, I wonder if I'll lose the whole flock? Is there any danger to humans? Can we still eat the eggs of the other birds that may be carrying the disease?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I would kill any bird with obvious symptoms, bleach all waterers and feeders. The eggs from the healthy birds should be okay if you eat the eggs...I'm doubting Marek's is zoonotic but you can always check about that. 

I'd look real hard into what you can do to improve the immune system of your present flock and improve the bacteria in the soils of your coop and run to a more healthy culture.


----------

